# Dubai money



## statesgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I know that 1 US dollar = 3.67 in Dubai.

Doesn't that mean that the US dollar is more than the Dubai currency?

Any help would be nice-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

that means if you buy something that 100 dirham or aed it will only cost you 27.25 usd.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

statesgirl?

Are you real? This has got to be a windup surely...

Or are you blonde?


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

JESUS.

If a bag of potatoes costs you 1 dollar in the us. and its 3.67dhs here then its the same price.
if the bag costs 4 dhs here then its more expensive, if its 3 then its cheaper than the us.

?????????????


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

Methinks someone has got to be on the wind up,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/12966-us-money-vs-dubai-currency.html


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I know this is like the 4th time she has asked but I wanted to give the right answer so I dont get banned for giving a stupid asnwer ya know.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am having my doubts too. 

Surely it is not that hard a concept to grasp? Even for an American?  


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I am having my doubts too.
> 
> Surely it is not that hard a concept to grasp? Even for an American?
> 
> ...


oh low blow.. feel like getting frisky Elphypoo?
you know they say everything is bigger in Texas.. wink wink


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> oh low blow.. feel like getting frisky Elphypoo?
> you know they say everything is bigger in Texas.. wink wink


350lbs bigger Dave? 

Friends of mine have just moved to Houston this week. 


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> 350lbs bigger Dave?
> 
> Friends of mine have just moved to Houston this week.
> 
> ...


275 thank you.
all man baby. dont tell my wife though. lol
oh they did huh... they tell you they hate it yet? to many ghetto black people and illegal mexicans?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigdave said:


> 275 thank you.
> all man baby. dont tell my wife though. lol
> oh they did huh... they tell you they hate it yet? to many ghetto black people and illegal mexicans?



Wahey,

You're bigger than me bd, by 50lbs!!!!

Having said that I am just 5'2".....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

shiiiiiii I got you beat mr poopy, 3'7.. and I'm a homaphrodite albino


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

The Dirham is pegged to the USD. 1 USD will buy you 3.67 Dirhams. 1 Dirham will buy you 27.24 US cents. 

The government either buys or sells Dirhams on a regular basis to ensure that the rate remains fixed.


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

statesgirl said:


> I know that 1 US dollar = 3.67 in Dubai.
> 
> Doesn't that mean that the US dollar is more than the Dubai currency?
> 
> Any help would be nice-



That's got to be one hell of a conspiracy and I'm sure if it was the other way around the US would have invaded Dubai 


********


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

I am here just for a laugh but NO OFFENSE!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

She really doesnt speak for America.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

americans............................................................................


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

We're ALL not like that - honest!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

haha... there is enough evidence to the contrary 
google: youtube miss teen usa

Sure most must have already seen it


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually know what video you are talking about. BUT, if you would have heard the interviews they had with her after the "broo-haa-haa", she is actually a quite intellegent girl. The competition was just a little too much for her - she even stated she doesn't remember even answering the question!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Nickel said:


> I actually know what video you are talking about. BUT, if you would have heard the interviews they had with her after the "broo-haa-haa", she is actually a quite intellegent girl. The competition was just a little too much for her - she even stated she doesn't remember even answering the question!!


I am sure she is... I have seen her other interviews 

Yet the video is HILARIOUS. I crack up every time I see it. Laughing at someone's expense is prolly not the best thing to do, but then I am not perfect


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

True, it was absolutely hilarious. I mean "global warming.... you know.....and such places...." I laugh just thinking about it again. I did feel sorry for her, though. LOL!!!


----------

